# RAF Leuchars Airshow



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)

Will be heading down to this show next Saturday and I'll see what I can get (first time using my 400D at an airshow - although it won't be a problem). Really hoping it is some nice weather (last years show was a no go because of runway repairs) because then the BBMF Lancaster will turn up and the Vulcan to the Skies Vulcan (really looking forward to this).

Full Flying Program:

Flying Display 2008

Static:

Static Display 2008

Will post up the best of my shots in my photo thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/gnomey-s-pics-2093.html

And all of them will be on my Flickr:

Flickr: hnosyalnif's Photostream


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Have a great time Gnomey, cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Right just back now. The weather was sh*t and the traffic was worse. Visibilty was piss poor - cloud level was at less than 2000ft for most of the day. As a result the BBMF didn't turn up, the Red Arrows could only do part of their show and the Vulcan didn't fly (but taxied). Still managed to take some pics which I will sort through and upload/post in the next couple of days


----------



## HoHun (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Gnomey,

>Still managed to take some pics which I will sort through and upload/post in the next couple of days

Looking forward to them  

Do you have any special program to sort through your pictures to make a selection? I've just bought Photoshop Elements 6.0 and am well into establishing a love-hate relationship with it - great program with dozens of design flaws in the user interface :-/

Haven't managed to find out how to switch between "and" and "or" selection of tags, for example. It can also arrange similar pictures (manually or automatically) into "stacks" so that you can select the best, and allows rating of the pictures with one to five stars - however, while you can filter the output by number of stars, it will either show all of the pictures in a stack or none instead of only those with the desired rating. I could go on like that for hours ... if the program weren't so brilliant with regard what can be achieved with it, I'd simply throw it away.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a whole load of Adobe products (from installing Photoshop CS3 Extended). Most of the time I just look at them in Windows and then import them to Photoshop if they need adjusting. Sometimes use Adobe Bridge though.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics Gnomey. Not bad, you living on the doorstep to Leuchars. Last time I was there (on the airfield that is, not St. Andrew's) it was to get on a Herc to fly across to the Norwegian coast and back at virtually zero feet, then up to 800 to get out over Barry Budden, at night!
Used to have a rather nice female friend in St. Andrews in the late 80's/ early 90's, we used to go for a drink at The Scores, if that's where I was staying over.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Have a good time!


----------



## HoHun (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Gnomey,

>Sometimes use Adobe Bridge though.

Hm, looks a bit like Elements, too. Does it have any database functions? The image manipulation bits of Elements could be done with different programs, but the database bits are what I bought Elements for.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Dunno, don't really use it enough because I just do it all by hand in windows.


----------



## HoHun (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Gnomey,

>Dunno, don't really use it enough because I just do it all by hand in windows.

Works suprisingly well, too  I did that with a couple of thousand pictures until it grew over my head and I decided I had to do something about it!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Although I have over 10,000 pictures it isn't too bad as most of them are in 100 picture or so sets and so I just sort them direct from when I've uploaded them which makes it fairly easy to do.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2008)

Right I have sorted through them and uploaded all the ones I have decided to keep to Flickr, will start posting some of the best shots tomorrow.

The Set is here though for those that want to see them before hand: Leuchars Air Show (2008.) - a set on Flickr


----------

